# Multitasking at it's best - Wood Splitter AND Rototiller



## Nater (May 20, 2011)

Found this gem on craigslist....   http://maine.craigslist.org/grd/2390385713.html

*Troybilt Horse Roto tiller with wood splitter - $1000 (Lincoln)*

Date: 2011-05-19, 12:14PM EDT
Reply to: sale-mp7wb-2390385713@craigslist.org [Errors when replying to ads?]

I split 4 cord of hardwood, and till my garden each year. Runs very good. 

Location: Lincoln
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## smokinj (May 20, 2011)

Now that a redneck!


----------



## DexterDay (May 20, 2011)

What are the chances.......... My Cousin has one just like that.............LOL


----------



## smokinj (May 20, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> What are the chances.......... My Cousin has one just like that.............LOL




Thats funny right there!


----------



## Thistle (May 20, 2011)

Where's the seat so I can relax & sip my ice tea?  ;-)


----------



## smokinj (May 20, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Where's the seat so I can relax & sip my ice tea?  ;-)



Oh that was made by beer drinkers for beer drinkers only!


----------



## Thistle (May 20, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I drink tea or soda when I'm working,beer when I'm not lol


----------



## smokinj (May 20, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then that gig is not quite right for either of us...lol takes at least 0.08 to start it up! :coolsmirk:


----------



## jimbom (May 20, 2011)

Guess I won't be posting a picture of my Ozark wood hauling rig.


----------



## smokinj (May 20, 2011)

JimboM said:
			
		

> Guess I won't be posting a picture of my Ozark wood hauling rig.



lol As long as your not trying to be a farmer and a lumbar jack at the same time. Its all good! :lol:


----------



## SolarAndWood (May 20, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> As long as your not trying to be a farmer and a lumbar jack at the same time.



Now what is wrong with that?  I work my 8,000 sq ft 'field' and 2,000 sq ft 'woodlot' with pride  

Other than price and maybe beam size, that looks like a decent happy homeowner solution.


----------



## lukem (May 20, 2011)

And here I just bought a new splitter and a new tiller this year....


----------



## smokinj (May 20, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL That no home owner solution.....Thats a liability.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 20, 2011)

Actually Troy built came out with this attachment shortly before they were bought out. I recall receiving an add for it and thought it might be a great idea for using the tiller for more than garden work. My neighbor has a Troy Built that has the setup for this but does not have the splitter. I'm also thinking they may have had a chipper option too but don't remember for sure.


----------



## peterc38 (May 20, 2011)

Ayuh, finest kind right there


----------



## jimbom (May 20, 2011)

Snow blower was an option for the tiller we have.  In the Ozarks, don't need one.  Might if this global warming keeps up.


----------



## smokinj (May 20, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Actually Troy built came out with this attachment shortly before they were bought out. I recall receiving an add for it and thought it might be a great idea for using the tiller for more than garden work. My neighbor has a Troy Built that has the setup for this but does not have the splitter. I'm also thinking they may have had a chipper option too but don't remember for sure.



They also had a gen-set option as well, but all went by the way of the do-do bird.


----------



## PJF1313 (May 20, 2011)

Didn't Wheel Horse / (Toro-Wheel Horse?) have a similar set up?  A powerhead the operater mowers, blowers, chippers, edgers, etc.?


----------



## smokinj (May 20, 2011)

PJF1313 said:
			
		

> Didn't Wheel Horse / (Toro-Wheel Horse?) have a similar set up? A powerhead the operater mowers, blowers, chippers, edgers, etc.?



Dont remember them, sure could have. My father had one old troy-built tillers. I remember the brochure that came in the mail. We had a tractor set-up for the splitter already. I like the gen-set but really seem like a pain to change things out like that when you already have a tractor thats much easier.


----------



## Dune (May 22, 2011)

Gravely (sic?) was the king of interchanability. We had a rotary plow, 30" mower, brush blade, snowblower, rototiller and sickle bar mower and there were a few others available.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 23, 2011)

Now that would be a back killer . . . unless you were kneeling in front of it whenever you split . . . even then I'm not so sure I would enjoy splitting wood as much as I do now.


----------



## Jags (May 23, 2011)

Dune said:
			
		

> Gravely (sic?) was the king of interchanability. We had a rotary plow, 30" mower, brush blade, snowblower, rototiller and sickle bar mower and there were a few others available.



Yep, the engine was just that, an engine to drive whatever kind of equipment you might need.  It was quite ingenious, it could do many things with one engine.  The big problem was that it didn't really do any of them well.


----------



## Dune (May 24, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> Dune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, kinda like an enduro motorcycle. Not great on the street, not great in the dirt. I did put in a lot of hours behind the gravely though so it did do some work.

I did see a multi function tool today that looked worth having. It was a horizontal panel saw built onto a table saw sharing the bed with an 18" planer that could also be a jointer with a shaper built into the common table. It was only about the size of a high end programable european table saw. Incredibly beautiful and well made in Austria and the only other large tool in the shop was a drill press. The guy had actualy been able to build a much smaller shop because of the tool. 26k barebones, endless additional optional add ons. 

For me, I will stick with a basement full of old Delta and Craftsman and Walker Turner wood tools which probably costs me less than a set of blades for the combo unit. Course I am not making cabinets for a living.


----------



## Dune (May 24, 2011)

oops


----------

